# 4500 pound blue marlin?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

We were walking around the marina here in Cabo last night and I saw this statue...

http://www.outdoors720.com/2011/04/worlds-largest-marlin-4500-pounds.html

I find this story to be a little hard to believe. Anyone buying this?

Statue is HUGE! Hard to fathom a fish that big...


----------



## proteus (Feb 25, 2006)

May have been a a Megalodon!


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

The Smithsonian Institution cites 2600 lbs as the maximum size for longline caught marlin


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

FTU has one, too.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't believe 4500 but wilki says that an 1106kg (which is about 2430lbs) was brought into a Japanese fish market as biggest on record. Wiki is not usually wrong from what I can tell. Also says largest rod and reel was a littler over 1800 out of Hawaii but multiple anglers so it wasn't eligible for a record.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah there were 2 or 3 around 1800 but none qualified for IGFA


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, the fish market marlin is widely regarded as the largest blue ever landed.

I'm thinking the Cabo people got confused thinking the weight was reported in kilos and then they converted that to pounds. Although even that conversion is somewhat off.

It's a pretty good bet that one day a blue will be landed on rod and reel that is over 2000.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

justhookit said:


> Yes, the fish market marlin is widely regarded as the largest blue ever landed.
> 
> *I'm thinking the Cabo people got confused thinking the weight was reported in kilos and then they converted that to pounds. Although even that conversion is somewhat off.*
> 
> It's a pretty good bet that one day a blue will be landed on rod and reel that is over 2000.


Somewhat off????? It's backwards 4500 kilo is like 9900 lbs or so.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

it could be they thought 2045 was kilos instead of lbs and then converted the number up. That makes sense sorta.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

RobaloSunrise said:


> Somewhat off????? It's backwards 4500 kilo is like 9900 lbs or so.


nevermind, you caught it too.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds like a fish story.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

On a documentary I heard a biologist/scientist say they arent even sure that marlin ever stop growing. So i think it could be possible, though still very hard to believe.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That marlin was born and raised right here in good old Houston Texas... Bob Harris with Saltwater Taxidermy glassed and painted and gave birth to that monster then put it on a plane to cabo helped set his new born up and then went fishing there for a week.... Now thats the true story...







I think he then made the marlin a brother a Cutrate and another at Babins Restaurant..







. Sorry.... Bob also outfitted the Cabo museum and stock Menervas with mounts.... :brew: Capt. Ahab


----------

